# Ayuda para reparar ventilador.



## aladino10 (Dic 8, 2013)

alguien que oriente sobre como reparar un ventilador galaxy, es de unos cuadrados. el problema es que creo que le generé un cortocircuito ya que le quise adaptar un swich y creo que se lo instalé mal. 

el ventilador lo habia colgado del techo y estaba conectado a una regleta en la conectaba otras cosas. para no tener que estarme levantando de mi cama (lo habia colgado encima de mi cama), se me ocurrió ponerle un switch y asi no tener que levantarme a apagar el ventilador  cuando no lo quisiera seguir usando.

gracias de antemano,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2013)

Foto de la reforma ?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Foto de la reforma ?





aladino10 dijo:


> ...................,



Aladino 10 se llama.

cree que todos somos el genio de la lampara 


como vamos a saber nosotros simples mortales que es lo que hiciste ????


----------



## aladino10 (Dic 8, 2013)

adjunto algunas imagenes para mostrar la conexion que hice y el estado actual. no he encontrado el fusible termico y ya quite todos los plasticos de las conexiones. gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2013)

Uhhhhhhhhhh ¿Para que desarmaste el motor? , si el interruptor iba en el cable de 220 sin desarmar nada de nada 

Con esto inventaste la maquina de hacer cortocircuitos ! jajaja

Ver el archivo adjunto 102571


El interruptor se coloca sobre el mismo cable-alambre , no juntando los dos !

Fijate aqui : http://www.hagaloustedmismo.cl/comp...18/icomo-instalar-un-interruptor-de-paso.html


----------



## aladino10 (Dic 8, 2013)

desarmé el motor para buscar el fusible termico. despues del supuesto cortocircuito me imaginé que se pudo haber dañado.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2013)

el motor ni se entero que hubo un corto circuito.


----------



## aladino10 (Dic 8, 2013)

Ví un video que explicaba que si el ventilador no funcionaba habia que buscar el fusible termico. lo he desarmado todo y no he podido encontrar dicho fusible


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2013)

pero hay un error comun :

un error sobre el otro , vos "pensaste " que dejo de andar , y no es asi .

por que no lo armas de nuevo, no busques fusible.
armalo y probalo , deberia andar ok .
pero saca esa porqueria que hiciste con esa tecla.

ahi tenes un dibujo similar a el de la foto que hiciste mal .


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 8, 2013)

aladino10 dijo:


> Ví un video que explicaba que si el ventilador no funcionaba habia que buscar el fusible termico. lo he desarmado todo y no he podido encontrar dicho fusible



En otro video explica que hay que reiniciar el ventilador.  O sea, deshacer lo que hiciste y enchufarlo de nuevo.


----------



## aladino10 (Dic 8, 2013)

ok, gracias por el link, esta faboloso, creo que ya aprendí algo nuevo. La duda que tengo es que antes de desarmarlo lo probé sin el interruptor de paso y el motor tampoco andaba, por lo que imaginé que el cortocircuito le habia afectado al motor pero dices que el motor no se dio ni cuenta del cortocircuito, que podria haber sucedido? tienes alguna idea?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2013)

Que hayas cortado un cable , que hayas conectado distinto el motor.

Le quitaste la llave original al ventilador ?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 9, 2013)

no cambiaste los fusibles de la casa .
fijate que no solo dejo de andar el ventilador


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 9, 2013)

Desconecta los 2 cables que vienen del ventilador, conectalos a una clavija nueva; es posible que el cortocircuito dañó el contacto dentro del soporte plástico del clavijero. Es decir cambia el enchufe o como le llamen...


----------



## plarenas (Dic 10, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Uhhhhhhhhhh ¿Para que desarmaste el motor? , si el interruptor iba en el cable de 220 sin desarmar nada de nada
> 
> Con esto inventaste la maquina de hacer cortocircuitos ! jajaja
> 
> ...



jajajajaja lo siento hace rato que no me reía tanto, solo tienes que conectar bien el interruptor y te va a funcionar


----------

